# fluoroscopy - If the physician is billing 43247 & 43248



## rcclary (Jan 16, 2009)

If the physician is billing 43247 & 43248 with fluoroscopy would I also bill 76000?


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll admit I do not frequently code GI endoscopies however this information may be helpful.

If radiologic supervision and interpretation were performed related to CPT 43247, CPT code 74235 would be used.

There is a CPT Assistant, June 2008 which addresses the use of fluoroscopy: CPT codes 76000, 76001, 77001, 77002 & 77003 which may shed some light on coding the 76000 with these endoscopy procedures.

There is a section which states
"...Although it is not specifically stated in the endoscopy" code descriptors (eg, laparascopy, hysteroscopy, thora.., arthro.., GI endoscopy....
fluoroscopy when utilized, is inherent in all endoscopic procedures.  Therefore, it is not appropriate to additionally report code 76000 for endoscopic procedures.

Hope this helps,


----------

